# problème d'envoi de mails



## poupette83 (14 Janvier 2010)

bonjour,

voilà mon problème
J'utilise gmail.com  depuis septembre
aucun problème, sauf depuis hier :
tous mes mails me reviennent !!
voici le début des message :

_This is the mail system at host mailscanner03.veepee.net.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

                  The mail system_

quelqu'un a eu ce problème,  mes adresses mails sont correctes
j'ai d'autre adresses, je m'envoies de l'une à l'autre ... ça me revient que sur la  @gmail.com  (par contre je reçois !! des mails !!)


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2010)

bonjour

est ce que tu as regardé ce que le message te dit?
à savoir la cause exacte - indiquée
_could not__ be delivered to one or more recipients.

_et en géneral  ils sont nommés et la raison donnée ( boite pleine , refus , adresse fausse etc)


----------



## poupette83 (14 Janvier 2010)

y a juste ce message que je copie-colle là après :

_This is the mail system at host mailscanner01.veepee.net.
_ _
I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

                   The mail system

_ 
_<servicecommercial@jdkc.com>: host 91.151.48.89[91.151.48.89] said: 550 5.1.1
    <servicecommercial@jdck.com>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in
_ _- Afficher le texte des messages précédents -_
_    virtual mailbox table (in reply to RCPT TO command)
_ 

_
Final-Recipient: rfc822; servicecommercial@jdck.com
Original-Recipient: rfc822;servicecommercial@jdck.com
Action: failed
Status: 5.1.1
Remote-MTA: dns; 91.151.48.89
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 550 5.1.1 <servicecommercial@jdck.com>: Recipient
    address rejected: User unknown in virtual mailbox table_


---------- Message transféré ----------



voilà c'est de l'anglais ..  en plus...
pour la forme j'ai modifié le nom de mon correspondant
mais ça arrive à tous mes courriers  ,  TOUS LES MAILS QUE J'ENVOIE
me revienne systématiquement dans les 3 secondes !!!!  :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h55 ----------

à moins que ce soit là :

De :     Mail Delivery System <MAILER-DAEMON@mailscanner02.veepee.net>
Objet :     Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender
Date :     14 janvier 2010 13:46:53 HNEC


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2010)

t'as peut etre un souci avec ton service qui cafouille le codage
car ce qui est dit c'est 
adresse ( du destinataire) ...*inconnue*

ce qui arrive quand l'adresse est mal transcrite ( par l'expéditeur)

ou
que le message est mal acheminé
(plus rare)

--
bien entendu tu as testé
*directement en ligne

* via un AUTRE service email
( et si possible pas  avec le même smtp)

par exemple gmail qui a son propre smtp
--
si pas fait c'est à faire


----------



## poupette83 (14 Janvier 2010)

bonjour,

Oui j'ai testé, quitté, redémarrer..
et bien c'est seulement 2 ou 3 adresses mail,
que j'ai déjà utilisé et qui sont bonnes

d'autres envois , ça marche à nouveau,
sauf toujours les 2 - 3 même,  
je trouve ça bizarre !!  incoyable !!


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2010)

tu n'es pas clair(e)

tu parles de quoi?


2 ou 3 adresses expeditrices ( des comptes à toi)

ou

 des destinataires, 2 ou 3 contacts?

c'est très different

que 2 ou 3 contacts foirent ca arrive
soit à cause de toi ( mauvaise adresse) 
soit à cause de souci de leur coté
ou...
fin d'existence de l'adresse


----------



## poupette83 (14 Janvier 2010)

éclaircissements :

moi mon compte est @gmail.com

ce sont des adresses de destinataires
des sociétés ayant pignon sur rue.
avec une adresse sans faute et sans problème de leur côté
(ventes@ebizcuss.com)

si j'écris avec une autre boite aux lettres de chez moi
sur cette dernière ... ça marche

ça vient de google !!


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2010)

et non , pas vraiment
je dirai plutot que ca vient d'en face!

( ce qu'une simple recherche google te  montrerait)

ca
_User unknown in virtual mailbox table
_
c'est un signe d'erreur de réglage avec le service chargé de recevoir 
( et en particulier si ca passe par exchange , ce qui est le cas de pas mal de boites)
en gros un cafouillage de leurs  boites emails


----------



## poupette83 (15 Janvier 2010)

ah...
ok  donc le problème n'est pas de "chez moi"..

j'ai envoyé un mail d'une boite à moi .... @laposte.net (que j'ai)
et ça a marché ???   c'est compliqué..
Mais si je peux rien changer..  tant pis
merci de ton aide  pascal


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2010)

mais non ce n'est pas compliqué

c'est un peu comme du VRAI courrier ( papier)

ca
_User unknown in virtual mailbox table
_
c'est un peu comme à un moment dans la distribution ou triage à l'arrivée le chargé du courrier  ne trouve pas toujours le casier  du destinataire( boite au lettre du destinataire  )

je suis quasi certain que les 3 à soucis sont des entreprises avec leur propre domaine
(en tous cas 2 des 3 jdck et ebizzbidule)


----------



## Aliboron (15 Janvier 2010)

Pour mettre mon grain de sel :

- tu rencontres un problème depuis deux jours avec des envois fait vers quelques utilisateurs en utilisant ton compte Gmail.

- je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien suivi mais on dirait que tu envoies tes messages depuis ton Mac avec un logiciel de messagerie (et pas par Webmail). C'est ça ? Si oui, de quel logiciel s'agit-il ? As-tu fait un test par Webmail (directement sur le site Gmail) ? As-tu fait un test avec un autre logiciel de messagerie (tout le reste paramétré à l'identique) ?

- dans les messages de rejet que tu reçois, il t'est recommandé (_en anglais, certes, mais c'est la langue des logiciels et des serveurs, faut faire avec, qu'on le veuille ou pas_) de contacter le "Postmaster" du serveur concerné (en lui faisant suivre l'intégralité du message de rejet) pour avoir plus de précisions. Ne fût-ce que pour l'informer, je te recommande de le faire.

Il est en effet bien possible qu'il y ait eu une modification sur le serveur qui provoque le rejet de tes messages (peut-être les destinataires sont-il tous chez le même hébergeur). Et qu'en conséquence tes messages arrivent dans un état qui fait que les adresses ne sont pas reconnues. Même si on ne sait pas encore pourquoi, une partie au moins de l'explication est chez les destinataires. Peut-être une simple panne momentanée, peut-être une mise à jour logicielle, va savoir...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2010)

+1
Aliboron te fait les mêmes recommandations qu'en 2 è partie de rep#4

ceci dit très fortes probabilités que le fautif est à l'autre bout  les serveurs coté reception avec domaine dédié,  et leur organisation chez l'hébergeur


----------



## Aliboron (15 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> Aliboron te fait les mêmes recommandations qu'en 2 è partie de rep#4


+1
Toutafé, je n'ai fait là que résumer, pour être sûr de tout avoir comme éléments avant de pouvoir faire une réponse argumentée (qui ne serait d'ailleurs probablement pas bien différente de ce que tu en dis). 

Poupette 83 : C'est qu'il est toujours préférable d'avoir des réponses précises. "Oui j'ai testé" n'étant pas suffisamment porteur d'information (pour nous), même si ça semble t'avoir permis de mieux cerner les circonstances exactes.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2010)

et si c'est indispensable ( à mon avis non) analyser les contenus complets
ca porte divers noms selon outil
contenu brut , text brut ou texte original dans menus de logiciel ou en ligne

qui donnent tout le chemin détaillé

- mais ca sent le foirage d redirection ou de sous domaine coté reception


----------

